# StS Rear Mount Kit for 350z



## exorcized (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats up guys thought you might like this, the price on this kit just dropped too!

Power Numbers from a stock automatic and stock manual 350Z with bolt-on STS Rear Mount Turbo Kits. Both cars were done at CIN Motorsports in Charlotte, NC. www.cinmotorsports.com


----------



## michael350znut (Oct 30, 2006)

rear mounted, new one on me. How much clearance you have all around. And what did price drop to?
Michael350znut


----------

